# Portaudit reporting nsd2 vulnerable



## nerdsite (Jun 29, 2009)

It seems that portaudit has been reporting port nsd-2.3.7_1 as vulnerable. I think it shouldn't. Who has the ability to look into this? Thanks, Brent


----------

